
10 Most Read Kubernetes Articles on My Blog in 2018 - alenkom
https://akomljen.com/10-most-read-kubernetes-articles-on-my-blog/
======
tech_dreamer
Alen, I use docker and kubernetes with Jenkins / auto scaling etc - in a
managed cloud environment at work and I consider proficient in running these
and applying small / medium scale changes on these configs. Still these
articles teach me something new. Thanks and happy new year!

